# Daily Restart



## Stephen Miller (Jan 2, 2019)

Every day I need to unplug my Edge so it will do a restart and begin operating. Is anyone else having this issue? Is there a cure?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Is it possible that the TiVo is actually running, but the HDCP isn't properly connecting after you shut the TV down or put the TiVo in to Standby?

Maybe try altering how you're turning it off and on to see if you can determine what's happening?

Sometimes switching inputs back and forth on the TV can get you kickstarted. And/or momentarily unplugging the HDMI cable?

-KP


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

I sometimes have the same issue and just unplug and plug back in hdmi cable fixes it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Stephen Miller said:


> Every day I need to unplug my Edge so it will do a restart and begin operating. Is anyone else having this issue? Is there a cure?


When it's "dead", does the amber LED still flash when you hit the Down Arrow on the remote?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Stephen Miller said:


> Every day I need to unplug my Edge so it will do a restart and begin operating. Is anyone else having this issue? Is there a cure?


Occasionally I have something similar with a Bolt. For some reason when I switch to the Bolt input on TV the screen is blank, no signal (actually says no signal, not HDCP not permitted). Turning TV off and on does nothing, that usually fixes an HDCP issue. The Bolt is hooked up to a TV HDMI input for video. For audio it uses an optical cable going to receiver. When blacked out neither video or audio works so not just an HDCP issue. When blacked out the remote still seems to be working, when I hit a button the yellow light flashes on the Bolt. But still blacked out video and no audio. The ONLY way I have found to fix it is unplug the Bolt, then plug it back in. Fortunately for me it does not happen very often. But have no idea why it happens. Oh, the Bolt is on TE4 if that matters.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Before pulling the plug, you might try a soft reset:
Thumbs Down
Thumbs Up
Play
Play

I don't have an Edge, so the function may be disabled.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Also consider disabling "Wake with TiVo" (CEC) and see if that makes any difference.

-KP


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Who and why is using the sleep function? Is it the 11 cents you are saving monthly? Or do you not want the hard drive working 24/7?


----------

